# Manual on using taping tools



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello... 

So I downloaded a manual from Columbia Tool's website a couple years ago and noticed they have since taken it down and now sell a DVD. I was thinking there were probably a couple people here that would like a copy of it.

The manual most likely won't teach anything to someone who is competent with tools, but it is definitely a good read for employees. And there are also a couple tips on troubleshooting, etc... .

Anyways, here is a link:

http://www.flyupload.com/?fid=1086660

(Scroll to the bottom and click on 'Download Now'


----------



## Brockster (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Cooper. :thumbsup:


----------



## TriHonu (Jul 17, 2008)

Can you upload the file again? It has been deleted at FlyUpload.

Thanks.


----------



## TriHonu (Jul 17, 2008)

I found it on Columbia's Site. :thumbsup:

Here is the link - Columbia Tools Operations Manual The file is 10.77 meg so be prepared for potentially long download.


----------

